# Original Characters: What not to do.



## Deo (Oct 29, 2011)

http://fuckyeahterribleocs.tumblr.com

I think this Tumblr pretty much captures all the mistakes many people make in their personal characters. Like god-modding, cliche-pasts, tortured childhoods, names that don't fit the character's culture, more accessories than character traits, and stuff like that. Plus it's hilarious to see all the horrible ocs of other people.

So furries, when you teak or make your fursona, keep in mind what not to do.


----------



## GingerM (Oct 30, 2011)

Hm. That definitely made me raise my eyebrows more than a bit. Thanks for the link.


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Oct 30, 2011)

I am glad i put a lot of biological thought into my character. Her particular sub race and culture. With all the mary sues around i felt really bad as in I use a race not my own though better for using a breed not cannon nor one anyone else has without being a sparkle fag. I do hate those faggy emo sparkle wolves with scarves and weird fur patterns. Spots, checkered pattern and stripes? WTF


----------



## Waffles (Oct 30, 2011)

I kinda did some of that :C  But just a tiny tiny bit.


----------



## Kranda (Oct 31, 2011)

Oh No another tumblr that I now must read. Damn you.


----------



## Fay V (Oct 31, 2011)

:3 this makes me want to post the backstory for my first OC...it's so adorably pathetic. 

Actually...hell I'm playing with a bunch of overpowered OC's at the moment. Yay private Rps.


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Oct 31, 2011)

Ewww card foxes are sooooooo mary sue >:V


----------



## Ariosto (Oct 31, 2011)

Hahaha. Such big Mary Sue's. My fursona lives pretty much isolated and doesn't really interact with others, has no powers and a normal name (I haven't worked on much of his background yet, though). So I think it's safe for now.
My other character is a time traveler, but his job as one is pretty crappy, so there's that.

Fay: examples?


----------



## Unsilenced (Oct 31, 2011)

You know, just once I would like to see a *good* example of an OC being inserted into an existing canon. I never see it turn out well. 

These make me feel so much better about my own fursona.*

The "best" ones always have a giant "DO NOT STEAL" thing. Yeah. Totally. Someone's going to do that. 

EDIT: All63.2% of my hate goes to the ones with tragic back stories and/or bizzare circumstances of birth. I could almost forgive people for making super duper idealized characters and live some sort of fantasy through them. But this... y tho? Y they try to be "tragic" while completely failing to understand what tragedy is? 


*though nothing, NOTHING will make me feel better about that word.


----------



## Fay V (Oct 31, 2011)

AristÃ³crates Carranza said:


> Hahaha. Such big Mary Sue's. My fursona lives pretty much isolated and doesn't really interact with others, has no powers and a normal name (I haven't worked on much of his background yet, though). So I think it's safe for now.
> My other character is a time traveler, but his job as one is pretty crappy, so there's that.
> 
> Fay: examples?



I am at the moment playing a sociopathic vampire Sire named Count von Murdoch. His backstory is being kept as a servant by the previous count until he just got pissed and killed him. He can walk in the daylight because his sireling figured out a way to block the sun from their skin. So his only real vulnerability is silver. 
He's a major vampire stereotype, also I did the name thing on purpose. 

Let's see...my first official OC was a half demon that was my internet namesake. She's soo not interesting. Super strong, fast, survives fucking everything. She got boring :\

My second OC was a magic school professor that was far too young for the storyline (I think he was late twenties when I first made him. ha. He is part of a made up race that happens to be the oppressed people of the little made up world. His mother died in childbirth and his father was so poor he gave him up to be a ward of the school.  He has an incredibly rare kind of magic which allows him to turn into a barn owl as well as talk to birds and while he is extremely powerful in magic he's almost utterly useless knowing a lot of camping and "field magic" despite the fact that he doesn't travel much and is a weak nerdy academic. He is extremely intelligent and prolific, it's in canon that he actually owns more than half the books in the library of the school. He's extremely passive and never appears to get angry...at least not to a point where he raises his voice. 
Let's see, he's got big nasty scars on his chest and back because his best friend was possessed and went at him with a sword, where he was rescued by some elves (a species which is thought to be extinct in the world). The elf that rescued him is the aunt of the orphan student that he later adopts after finding out said student is being raised by an abusive uncle. 
His best friend died at an early age for no clearly defined reason other than "fever" which makes no bloody sense because they have white magic in this world. 
He marries his childhood sweetheart, who happens to be a duchess. He dad fucking hates him, but it's totally fine because he's inexplicably rich and just doesn't do anything with the money (I think the explanation was he helped a king at some point) 
He actually died at one point and I resurrected him with a random phoenix character that we had floating around (actually I really adored that phoenix, she was adorable) but anyway, random deus ex undeath and I'm actually decently sure he is somehow immortal. 
Oh and he had a limp for a while because he was attacked by a monster that also had attacked and crippled his favorite professor, but the limp was magically healed, sort of, and just shows up whenever I feel like making him crippled. 

yeah that character was consistently played with for 4 years. the character map for that storyline is insane.


----------



## Ariosto (Oct 31, 2011)

That second character is... full of contrivances, he would make for a bland hero thatis less interesting than the rest of the cast. When did he get boring for you?
Also, you think he's young? You haven't read _Maho Sensei Negima_, which main protagonist is a 10 years old wizard boy in an all girls school.


----------



## Fay V (Oct 31, 2011)

AristÃ³crates Carranza said:


> That second character is... full of contrivances, he would make for a bland hero thatis less interesting than the rest of the cast. When did he get boring for you?
> Also, you think he's young? You haven't read _Maho Sensei Negima_, which main protagonist is a 10 years old wizard boy in an all girls school.


He was just originally meant to be a side character that said "that's suicide" and that's it. I fell in love with him and played him as a main character for four years. He wasn't terribly actiony, he's as threatening as a wet cottonball, but I liked that he was smart and the emotional stuff I could do with him. I got bored when I ran out of things to do with him honestly.
As for age. For his story he was supposed to graduate school (18) travelled around for a few years, stay with elves and learn fluent elvish, and then go back to the school and be a professor for a few years...that's a lot of stuff for nine years., it didn't add up at all. Especially with the timelines of other characters involved.


----------



## DW_ (Oct 31, 2011)

So basically, my characters are bad and I should feel bad? :V


----------



## Larry (Oct 31, 2011)

I never was interested in making a "story" of my fursona. My fursona is me, and only me. I don't want my fursona to be over-fantasized.


----------



## Grae Sparrowkin (Oct 31, 2011)

^ this. I love this.


----------



## Unsilenced (Oct 31, 2011)

TheDW said:


> So basically, my characters are bad and I should feel bad? :V



Did yours show up on the site? :v 

Also apparently they either plan to or have already made a site for amazing OC's. Anyone still have a ref for... I think it was Smelge's block fox? :v


----------



## OfficerBadger (Oct 31, 2011)

Wow. And how is it the most decent piece of art I've seen so far from there is _the parody._ That's sad.

I mean look at this crap:
http://s3.amazonaws.com/data.tumblr...180743&Signature=Ivmo9PeT0pdI4e38qC5rXRSOBa8=
Anyone else get a shiver of revulsion?


----------



## Calemeyr (Oct 31, 2011)

If you want to make your character's past tragic, it has to have bearing on the present. Else, it's just another Mary-Sue trait. Additionally, make sure the character does not mope all the time. Try to include cons to your character's pros. All in all, make the character believable and someone people can identify with.

I think one of the main reasons there's so much shitty fanfiction out there is people don't read as much as they once did, and it shows. READ A BOOK OR ATREYU AND FALKOR DIE! You don't want that to happen, do you?


----------



## Aetius (Oct 31, 2011)

That site.

So much <3

Edit: I never really tried to make a character, just that thought of making a mary sue haunts me.


----------



## Term_the_Schmuck (Oct 31, 2011)

Crabs are mary sue proof.


----------



## Deo (Oct 31, 2011)

I went to DeviantArt. Five minutes into trawling and trolling I find this:


----------



## Ariosto (Oct 31, 2011)

Deo said:


> I went to DeviantArt. Five minutes into trawling and trolling I find this:



All simmilarities to Sparkle Dog are pure coincidence :V
Just reading that hurts, even the smiley hurts!


----------



## Iudicium_86 (Oct 31, 2011)

Omg that's so horrible! D=

So glad my OC is rather well rounded and flawed to a degree I hope is fine. I'm still developing his history but I will say his Latin name *actually does* match his culture and ancestry, and he doesn't have a troubled or tragic past, instead he had a very *gasp* very wealthy and _privileged_ childhood and upbringing.


----------



## Fay V (Oct 31, 2011)

Hahaha I found my old elfwood account, holy shit...I was like a mary sue machine


----------



## Aetius (Oct 31, 2011)

Deo said:


> I went to DeviantArt. Five minutes into trawling and trolling I find this:



Why people? WHY???


----------



## Sharga (Nov 1, 2011)

Thank you for the link, I adore stuff like this. 
When it comes to Fanfiction it is _exceedingly _difficult to insert an OC that has a lot of focus but isn't a Mary Sue. This is at least partially because of everyone's eyes automatically glazing over when they read the word "OC" thanks to all of the Enoby Dark'ness Dementia Raven Ways floating around. 

I have read OCs that I've liked before - one in particular I can recall from an Invader Zim fic where yes, it was a female and yes, it was Zim's love interest. A recipe for failure, but it really worked. When thinking about why I didn't want to punch the monitor whenever she showed up it occurred to me; _the characters around her never went into fawning ooc mode. _She was realistic and didn't have any magical Mary Sue powers. She looked average. She hated and was terrified of Zim until the very end of the story, who in turn also thought of her as a human slave monkey the entire time - all of which makes sense within the context of the source material.

OCs are doable. However, you'd better both be really familiar with the canon and prepared to not shit up the story with Godmode powers or Twu Wuv before you even try.


----------



## Ad Hoc (Nov 1, 2011)

I made a god mode character by complete accident, once. (He was otherwise a well-rounded character.) It was on a fantasy/sci-fi roleplay site where all the characters could have one magical power, the only rules were that it couldn't be unreasonably powerful and you couldn't use one that another character already had. (People tended to get around the second one by making their power subtly different from other characters' powers.) Originally his was the ability to summon and control dogs for combat, as well as being able to sense what they were sensing. By itself it was a powerful ability if used creatively: He could zergling rush opponents or create a wall of dogs to protect himself; or more subtly, summon a roman war mastiff in front of them when they least expect it, or send chihuahuas on reconnaissance missions. There were workarounds however, and a lot of the other characters on the site had powers that made them equal or superior to my character in combat, so it really wasn't a huge. There was one character in particular whose ability was to just deactivate all the others' powers within a certain radius; my character was friends with this one and they often fought side-by-side, so that was a real pain in the ass.

He ended up getting way overpowered later, though. The site leader randomly decided that all characters which held a certain rank would basically be given a genie wish for a second ability; something like ten people got the wish and my character was one of them. Mulled it over for a few days, then decide to make him immune to the non-physical powers of others (psychic attacks, etc.,), and pretty much all I had in mind with it was that he'd be able to fight alongside that other character without losing his dog-fu. 

I would realize about a month later that I had accidentally created the most powerful character on the site. Why? Well, for some reason, players didn't like making powers that manifested physically, instead everyone gravitated toward psychic abilities, etc,. I guess most of the really obvious physical ones were considered cheesy; the other issue was that they did tend to nerf a character badly, because what good is it to toss fireballs around when other characters could just hack your brain or emotions, or steal your power, or something? Even the best players prefer not to have weak character, so most of the characters had these clever, psychic-type powers. Which my character was now immune to. He went from being a very modest character to being unbeatable by 90% of the site population, overnight. I was pissed. I'd been roleplaying and making characters for a good 7-8 years at this point, I knew how shitty it was to make an overpowered character for text-based stuff, and here I'd created a game breaker without even realizing it until a month or two later when it was too late to change it. 

It all worked out, though. I ended up leaving the site not long after for unrelated reasons, so there was never much opportunity to abuse the power.


----------



## Harold LightningStorm (Nov 1, 2011)

Ad Hoc said:


> I made a god mode character by complete accident, once. (He was otherwise a well-rounded character.) It was on a fantasy/sci-fi roleplay site where all the characters could have one magical power, the only rules were that it couldn't be unreasonably powerful and you couldn't use one that another character already had. (People tended to get around the second one by making their power subtly different from other characters' powers.) Originally his was the ability to summon and control dogs for combat, as well as being able to sense what they were sensing. By itself it was a powerful ability if used creatively: He could zergling rush opponents or create a wall of dogs to protect himself; or more subtly, summon a roman war mastiff in front of them when they least expect it, or send chihuahuas on reconnaissance missions. There were workarounds however, and a lot of the other characters on the site had powers that made them equal or superior to my character in combat, so it really wasn't a huge. There was one character in particular whose ability was to just deactivate all the others' powers within a certain radius; my character was friends with this one and they often fought side-by-side, so that was a real pain in the ass.
> 
> He ended up getting way overpowered later, though. The site leader randomly decided that all characters which held a certain rank would basically be given a genie wish for a second ability; something like ten people got the wish and my character was one of them. Mulled it over for a few days, then decide to make him immune to the non-physical powers of others (psychic attacks, etc.,), and pretty much all I had in mind with it was that he'd be able to fight alongside that other character without losing his dog-fu.
> 
> ...



This site sounds interesting, can you please give me a link to it?


----------



## Evan of Phrygia (Nov 1, 2011)

After readin OP, I was laughing pretty damn hard.

How many of those people were five year olds or something? XD


----------



## DW_ (Nov 1, 2011)

good god these are terrible.

This is why I don't use existing canons and instead make my own.


----------



## Ad Hoc (Nov 1, 2011)

Harold LightningStorm said:


> This site sounds interesting, can you please give me a link to it?


It was hosted on a site called AvidGamers, which crashed and closed. Moved to AcornRack, which crashed, was sold, and renamed to SpleafNet; which naturally also crashed and closed not much later. The site appears to have died along with the last host; a quick google didn't turn anything up, just a few other unrelated roleplays by the same same. If you really want to look for it, though, it was called Cellar Door and took place in the land of the dead. 

Honestly, though, while the site was wonderful, the management was some of the worst I've ever seen. That's why I left.

EDIT: Actually, looks like there was an attempt to revitalize it here. Still under construction. Also tiny tiny text for some reason.


----------



## Aleu (Nov 2, 2011)

I feel kinda bad for having my characters even remotely supernatural :c


----------



## Lobar (Nov 2, 2011)

Aleu said:


> I feel kinda bad for having my characters even remotely supernatural :c


 
I don't think superpowers are necessarily a bad thing as long as they're not exceptional for the setting.  I admit, whenever I feel like thinking up characters, they generally tend to fall in the "minor X-Men character" tier of powers and I then balance them out somewhat with logical weaknesses, because that's just more fun to me.  If I was to ever insert one into someone else's RP universe though, I'd balance him out to be consistent with the universe and other characters.


----------



## OssumPawesome (Nov 2, 2011)

Lobar said:


> I don't think superpowers are necessarily a bad thing as long as they're not exceptional for the setting.



Yeah, but then they wouldn't be super powers.

They'd be statistically average powers.


----------



## Unsilenced (Nov 2, 2011)

Aleu said:


> I feel kinda bad for having my characters even remotely supernatural :c



The this button has been eaten by a grue, but I concur. 

Any time in an RP where I'm supposed to give "powers" to my character I get paranoid. 

"He has a slight healing ability... maybe... if that's ok with you?" 

Tech though I go nuts with. MY VISION IS FUCKING AUGMENTED.


----------



## Term_the_Schmuck (Nov 2, 2011)

Any character who isn't a bird and has wings or has scars where wings were removed is insta-Mary-Sue, and likely the creator shops at Hot Topic.


----------



## Fay V (Nov 2, 2011)

Term_the_Schmuck said:


> Any character who isn't a bird and has wings or has scars where wings were removed is insta-Mary-Sue, and likely the creator shops at Hot Topic.


I do not :<


----------



## Ariosto (Nov 2, 2011)

Term_the_Schmuck said:


> Any character who isn't a bird and has wings or has scars where wings were removed is insta-Mary-Sue, and likely the creator shops at Hot Topic.



And what about those who have horns where they shouldn't be?


----------



## Volkodav (Nov 2, 2011)

IS MY CHARACTER GOOD??? 

you better say he is..


----------



## Lobar (Nov 2, 2011)

OssumPawesome said:


> Yeah, but then they wouldn't be super powers.
> 
> They'd be statistically average powers.


 
Well they're still unusual, just not god-modding.


----------



## Sharga (Nov 2, 2011)

Term_the_Schmuck said:


> Any character who isn't a bird and has wings or has scars where wings were removed is insta-Mary-Sue, and likely the creator shops at Hot Topic.



I don't believe that's entirely fair, at least in the realm of furry characters vs. Fanfiction (in which yes, unless the canon provides an area where wings are allowed on average, then it's a blaring neon Sue sign). 

An 'unnatural' winged character in the world of furries could have a million reasons- dragons, more obscure mythical animals that were either winged or often depicted with wings, or a mammal/avian hybrid. Regardless of course, wings in an RP setting automatically give one an unfair advantage in certain situations and therefore rack up the Sue Points pretty hard unless balanced out.

One of my characters that I'm looking to RP with soon is a Blue Jay/Fox hybrid. She has fully functional wings, but because the rest of her body has to be so much lighter to compensate she's much frailer than the average anthro her size. She's also not quite as good at flying naturally as a fully born avian. 

I think western dragons are in the biggest danger of this, as the source they are derived from depicts them with almost godly levels of power to begin with. Flight, strength, and at least one type of magic at their disposal. There are a million ways to balance this and/or play with the idea (I had an earth dragon that could only spit caustic acid) but I have seen some people use this as a basis to have a GODLY SHIMMERING GOLD LORD OF ALL DRAGONS WITH 5 BREATH WEAPONS AND COSMIC TELEPORTATION AND PSYCHIC MIND POWERS AND AND


----------



## Ad Hoc (Nov 3, 2011)

Term_the_Schmuck said:


> Any character who isn't a bird and has wings or has scars where wings were removed is insta-Mary-Sue, and likely the creator shops at Hot Topic.


I had a non-bird character who ended up with wings due to a magical mishap, but she couldn't fly. They were mostly used as melee weapons. Also she hated them because bird dander. It was hard for her to keep them preened.


----------



## Fay V (Nov 3, 2011)

Ad Hoc said:


> I had a non-bird character who ended up with wings due to a magical mishap, but she couldn't fly. They were mostly used as melee weapons. Also she hated them because bird dander. It was hard for her to keep them preened.


I had a character with grey wings as a magical mishap/curse thing. They called him mothball because they were dusty puffy :3 

also sometimes wings just make things cute


----------



## Term_the_Schmuck (Nov 3, 2011)

Fay V said:


> I do not :<



Oh you. :]



Sharga said:


> *snip*



You've thought waaaaay to hard about this.


----------



## Volkodav (Nov 3, 2011)

i did my Clayton as one of these things in the 2nd link

http://www.tumblr.com/photo/1280/12148028745/1/tumblr_ltwut8l1wy1qfj6l6

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/6703757

i think that species is cute and original


----------



## Ariosto (Nov 3, 2011)

Clayton said:


> i did my Clayton as one of these things in the 2nd link
> 
> http://www.tumblr.com/photo/1280/12148028745/1/tumblr_ltwut8l1wy1qfj6l6
> 
> ...




Well, it IS cute, very much so. But it's quite resembling of a gryphon (but that was probably the point).
EDIT: Yes-it-was.


----------



## Aleu (Nov 3, 2011)

Lobar said:


> I don't think superpowers are necessarily a bad thing as long as they're not exceptional for the setting.  I admit, whenever I feel like thinking up characters, they generally tend to fall in the "minor X-Men character" tier of powers and I then balance them out somewhat with logical weaknesses, because that's just more fun to me.  If I was to ever insert one into someone else's RP universe though, I'd balance him out to be consistent with the universe and other characters.


 Good point. I suppose it does depend on the setting. But still, sometimes when I explain my characters, people are all like "lol mary sue/gary stu" :c


Unsilenced said:


> The this button has been eaten by a grue, but I concur.
> 
> Any time in an RP where I'm supposed to give "powers" to my character I get paranoid.
> 
> ...


If your healing powers do not match Deadpool's then you should be good  :V



AristÃ³crates Carranza said:


> And what about those who have horns where they shouldn't be?


You mean erections? Oh those do belong there but only sometimes :V


----------



## DW_ (Nov 3, 2011)

Term_the_Schmuck said:


> Any character who isn't a bird and has wings or has scars where wings were removed is insta-Mary-Sue, and likely the creator shops at Hot Topic.



Hey! I do NOT shop at Hot Topic! 

I also have an odd explanation for it, too.



Lobar said:


> I don't think superpowers are necessarily a bad  thing as long as they're not exceptional for the setting.  I admit,  whenever I feel like thinking up characters, they generally tend to fall  in the "minor X-Men character" tier of powers and I then balance them  out somewhat with logical weaknesses, because that's just more fun to  me.  If I was to ever insert one into someone else's RP universe though,  I'd balance him out to be consistent with the universe and other  characters.



Well, my characters are in a power-based RP canon anyway, and to be honest, they're some of the least powerful there. This one idiot thinks up stupidly overpowered shit and/or steals it right from Touhou. His main is basically Yukari Yakumo + Elfen Lied, and can for some dumb reason slice through something designed to be completely impervious to damage. Contrasted with my fursona who can fly and manipulate Ki (I mean in the literal sense of Ki, not the bullshit subtype used in DBZ), and who's accessories were severely nerfed by the person I'm talking about (his watch was in the beginning lifted from TimeSplitters with a few modifications). Then he has the nerve to call *me* overpowered. Yeah, no.


----------



## Volkodav (Nov 3, 2011)

AristÃ³crates Carranza said:


> Well, it IS cute, very much so. But it's quite resembling of a gryphon (but that was probably the point).
> EDIT: Yes-it-was.


yeah it seems to be some type of mini gryphon type thing
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/6704757
I find them so fucking adorable


----------



## Moonfall The Fox (Nov 3, 2011)

I cannot stand characters like the one on that site. I do admit, I have got a character with traits others are complaining about, though. She's a black and white apaloosa mare, with scarlet eyes (because I can!). She has ermine spots on her legs, sabino markings, and ordinary apaloosa spotting on her rump.

Her history consists of being born in the dead lands, an area bordering a human city, with little food and little water. Her sire was abusive and wicked, and hurt both her and her mother. When she was weaned, she killed them both. The area she lived in was populated with skinny, rough horses, including violnt bands of rogue stallions who would rape/kill for the sake of it. She was forced to fight for her life every day. Food was scarce, and she was very skinny, and in worst times, there was nothing to eat but the flesh of other horses whom she killed. In one variation there is a stallion whom she falls in love with but who is killed by a rogue, who she kills. 

She leaves the dead lands, escaping humans who hunt the horses for pets and riding mounts, and flees into the mountains, where whatever happens in said RP happens.

Her personality is always cold, cruel and caculating. She is a survivor, but her head isn't screwed on quite straight. She loves to hurt and kill, and to torment- she is not a kind mare, at least externally. But when she is loyal to something, she will fight for it with her life and give herself to save it. She refuses to love, or take a mate of any sort, and any newcomer is faced with a fight. She judges other horses on the way they fight, and were a horse to win her, it would be both very powerful in battle and willing to serve her needs, not his own. She is self centered much of the time, but if she loves, she loves with passion. She's fast, and a skilled warrior. She won't give up until she is dead. She's clever. Her weaknesses are love and fear of love, fear of caring for something, and her inherant desire to please everything else- she wants to feel wanted but doesn't know how to do it. She hungers for revenge, and lets her anger get in the way of her head, which is dangerous for her. Loosing a fight is a devastating blow to her, which can knock her into depression, but more often rage. Her first response in any situation is to be angry and try to kill it.

I guess you could say she is always passionate, she's an intense character, and a ton of fun to RP.

So yeah, I spose she has a reason for the way she is but I guess she could be considered a bit sue-ish sometimes.


----------



## thewall (Nov 4, 2011)

My OC has very little backstory.  He's just a version of myself in an alternate universe populated with furries.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Nov 4, 2011)

I should get onto working on my OC. Or my fagsona as I normally call it. I only ever explained his habits and likes, but I think I should talk about _him_. A part of him really is me, but the rest is an exaggeration, alteration, or unrelated to myself. Though I think I should do two characters. One that is more me, and one that is basically a different version of him. Not a good/evil thing, but I'm thinking of introvert vs extrovert instead. One's smarter, one's dumber, one's talented, one isn't, one's rich, one's poor, one is a normal guy, and one has a little augmentation going on in him, but unlike those OCs who sustain life-changing wounds from battling with some powerful enemy in an attempt to save some far-off planet before getting a new body part/implant, he sustained his own wounds as a result of a few unfortunate household accidents coming from his overall bad luck.


----------

